# Who sees this product?



## jar546 (Nov 19, 2018)

Southwire has a lot of good products but I was wondering if anyone sees this stuff at all?


----------



## north star (Nov 19, 2018)

*@ ~ @*

I have never seen this type of wiring assembly.

*QUESTION # 1:*  Is this assembly approved for use
[  i.e. - by U.L., ...ESS Acceptance Criteria, ...NEC,
...NFPA, other ?  ]

*QUESTION # 2:*  Is this acceptable for installation
by boring  [  i.e. - trenchless  ] ?

*QUESTION # 3:* How does an inspector or other
test for acceptance ?

*QUESTION # 4:*  Does this type of wiring assembly
ever get damaged and have to be removed ?

Thanks !

*@ ~ @*


----------



## jar546 (Nov 19, 2018)

north star said:


> *@ ~ @*
> 
> I have never seen this type of wiring assembly.
> 
> ...



1) Yes it is UL listed and meets the ASTM standards.

2) Why not? It gets done all the time with PVC and other and this is HDPE conduit.

3) Same way you would inspect for empty or full conduit in a trench or boring hole.

4) Yeah, same as any other conduit being repaired.


----------



## north star (Nov 19, 2018)

*@ ~ @*

Thanks Jeff for the responses !

Others may have the same questions, ...and now,
they know too !.......Thanks for sharing. 

*@ ~ @*


----------



## fatboy (Nov 20, 2018)

Haven't seen/heard of it, but it looks pretty sweet. 

Does the price keep it competitive considering the labor savings?


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Nov 20, 2018)

I haven't seen it used yet, like FB sez, "it's pretty sweet."

Had issues in the past with contractors using different colored HDPE pipe and trying to use PVC fittings.


----------



## ICE (Nov 20, 2018)

I am a union member.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Nov 20, 2018)

ICE said:


> I am a union member.



Huh? 
What Union?


----------



## ICE (Nov 20, 2018)

Pcinspector1 said:


> Huh?
> What Union?


The one I am a member of.


----------



## RJJ (Nov 20, 2018)

Yes I have seen it on a limited bases. Funny, my brother-in -law make the drawing lub for a number of Southwires products.


----------

